# What to wear for Driving Classes



## KellyAlaska (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering what should your wear to show a Western Country Pleasure horse while driving? What should you wear for halter classes? What would you wear for a small open show? What do people wear for CDE's? When do you need an apron? We have a small open show that happens every fall and I would like to enter my horse next year but I am not sure about the attire. My horse is registred with Pinto Horse Association, AMHR and ASPC. I would like to show him at various events when we return to the lower 48 so I would like to get an outfit that could be universal. Do you have to wear a Western hat and Western attire? Where do you find your show clothes? Will I be able to show with my Pacific Smart Cart or will I need to purchase a black show cart? So many questions. LOL

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

I will take a crack at this because I have shown in most of these type events. You only need an apron (and BROWN gloves) for American Driving Society (ADS) events such as CDEs or Pleasure Driving Shows. I have not actually shown Western Country Pleasure in AMHR, but I think most people do wear a Western hat and outfit. There will likely be plenty of regional variation at local shows. For example, at New England Pinto shows, most whips (drivers) use carriages and outfits that would be appropriate for ADS events although you will also see EE carts and show carts. I think your Smart Cart would be fine for almost everything - good choice. I wear a helmet all the time (easy to find in the NE PInto photos below) which is also always appropriate.

Here is a link to a recent New England Pinto showing photos of ALL classes so you can see what is worn for everything!

http://www.photoreflect.com/store/thumbpage.aspx?e=8130596

Driving is at the bottom of the page.

Here is a link to the photographer for 2 local AMHA shows where you can see more outfits for halter and driving:

http://shoppix.zenfolio.com/f303662038

These links will likely be removed by the photographers at some point but if you google Photography to Remember and Steve Hopkins Photography and look for NEPinto and NEMHS you should be able to find them.


----------



## Sandee (Jul 29, 2011)

This link will show you what several people wore at our local open show. http://www.sewmec.com/snap-shots/category/17-open-show-2011 Basicly long sleeves and either slacks or skirt.

Here is what my daughter had for western at an AMHR show


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 29, 2011)

You can look on our website to see what we wear for ADS events, including CDEs. There is also a handout on Turnout on my website on the Education page. You can also look at the Results page of the Villa Louis Carriage Classic website where they post photos of drivers. www.carriageclassic.com

You need an apron and brown leather gloves for every ADS class except the marathon in CDEs. A hat or helmet is also required, as well as pants or a dress for ladies. No shorts (although I get away with wearing them under my apron which wraps all the way around and in a cart that you can't see through the back, i.e. not my Meadowbrook.). Coats are more dressy for judged classes, while blouses and vests are more "dressed down" for obstacle classes. Shoes/boots should match the color of the harness, i.e. black for a black harness and have a fairly low heel.

Our "dress code" may seem to require too many clothes for our climate, but it is based in Europe where it is generally cooler than our muggy summers. Wearing short sleeves and scarves vs. long sleeves under the coats helps not getting *too* hot.



I have a collection of cotton dress "tees" in appropriate colors that I wear under the coats (got them from Victoria's Secret, as well as my Push-up "undergarment" which helps with my "posture"



). I tried just using the scarf (to cover the upper chest/neckline) without the tee underneath, but I _stuck_ to the lining of the jacket! OK, is that too much information?



The other nice thing about wearing a simple shirt underneath is that you can unbutton your coat in between classes.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 29, 2011)

Good luck finding a universal outfit.



There are ladies that have a different one for every single class!



That's both AMHR and ADS Pleasure Driving shows. CDE takes another sort of attire, no "bling," and people use different outfits for different colored horses and for different carriages. Breed show is bling, bling, bling, and more bling (love it!



) and local shows you're far more likely to see a nice pair of black jeans or slacks, a long-sleeved blouse and some sort of vest or jacket. There's really not one basic outfit that can do it all although you'll have a good base to build from with nice black slacks, black dress boots (not western), and a good blouse. You could add a western jacket and hat to that for WCP, a nice blazer, apron and ladies hat for CDE, and a showmanship-style jacket for halter and in-hand classes. You've got a lot of color choices with a b/w pinto! Lucky you.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Jul 30, 2011)

I SO wish the Western Country driving class were named something else. The type movement called for is not really western -- or at least not just western. It is the class most similar to ADS driving in that it does not call for a tight check or unnatural head/neck carriage and rewards a long, sweeping stride.

With the new partnership between the mini registries and ADS, I wish this class recognized those who drive in both worlds and called for more of a classic carriage driving/ADS pleasure show look.

Some people enjoy the western "thing" and that's great for them. I may live in a western state, but I have no desire to dress like a cowgirl. I would prefer to take my lumps with the judges and dress in a more neutral style.

.


----------



## KellyAlaska (Jul 30, 2011)

Myrna

I LOVE your apron in the photos!

I could not agree more. LOL I have been looking online at some western clothes and they are so expensive and so not my style. I do have to admit that I am not really a hat person. Hats don't look good on me so I find the formal hats kinda intimidating. How do you pick the right hat? Also if you have a black carriage black harness and black and white pinto what color do you think I should choose. Would you go with traditional black or something less traditional like purple?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just because he has a black harness does not mean you have to look like a funeral director.



You aren't supposed to match the harness, you're supposed to compliment the horse! Red always looks stunning with b/w's, so does (do?) many other colors. What colors do you like? Which ones look good on you? Yes your lower half should be demur with probably a basic black pant of some kind but your jacket and/or apron (depending on what kind of competition we're talking about here) should be interesting and eye-catching without being garish.

I personally love Western attire and find it easy to shop for second-hand but I detest the Western horse frame and movement. The class was never intended to be a "Western Pleasure" sort of event but they chose that name for lack of other options in AMHR and sure enough, now they want a flat neck, completely flat movement, and once again the Carriage style horses are out in the cold. :arg! Sorry, pet peeve. I was so frosted with the rule "clarification" that said arched necks were to be penalized! That rule by itself made it practically impossible to win with a horse trained to bridle up and work on contact unless he's naturally a very sweepy mover.



Sorry, I digress.

Anyway, at least the class gives me an excuse to wear my beloved cowboy hat again!



That's one plus.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, for ADS shows you don't want anything that "pops" out like a sore thumb. So you can wear a purple coat, but if you get comments like, "Nice purple coat", then you know that you are distracting attention from your horse. I say to start with the basic black pants and shoes/boots, and then look in your closet for a nice tailored jacket that you would wear to a conservative luncheon at the country club or church. If the hat thing is stressful, wear a helmet with a black velvet cover, especially until you get more into it and can find the perfect hat. Don't just get any old hat. Add a scarf that has both black and whatever color your coat is, and whalla. You are there!

Myrna


----------

